# Kia Plug-in Hybrid Concept Car Raises Technology Bar Another Notch



## EVDL Archive (Jul 26, 2007)

The Kia Ray is the fifth vehicle from the Irvine Calif.-based Kia Design Center America. 

More...


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2010)

News Bot said:


> The Kia Ray is the fifth vehicle from the Irvine Calif.-based Kia Design Center America.
> 
> More...



Nicer looking than a Prius or Volt. Kia makes pretty nice cars. Can't wait. 

Pete


----------



## JRP3 (Mar 7, 2008)

Definitely nice styling, I'm glad someone finally realized you don't need a huge grill opening. Just wish it were a pure EV instead of hybrid.


----------

